# C&C Generals 2: Systemanforderungen und erste HD-Bilder mit Gameplayszenen enthüllt



## FrankMoers (11. Dezember 2011)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *C&C Generals 2: Systemanforderungen und erste HD-Bilder mit Gameplayszenen enthüllt* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: C&C Generals 2: Systemanforderungen und erste HD-Bilder mit Gameplayszenen enthüllt


----------



## cooldine (11. Dezember 2011)

wenn man die Bilder aus der Bodenperspektive sieht, sieht es fast so aus wie BF3 o.O

EDIT: hab erst jetzt bemerkt, dass es die Frostbite 2 Engine ist, dann ist es ja logisch, dass es aussieht wie BF3


----------



## MrMan (11. Dezember 2011)

Goil!


----------



## FiX1l (11. Dezember 2011)

Cool!

Inzwischen gibt es schon erste Interviews zum Spiel (englisch bei IGN usw.). Hier eine Zusammenfassung der Interviews auf Deutsch: http://www.united-forum.de/news/cnc-s5/zusammenfassung-neue-interviews-generals-2-405.html


----------



## Sirius89 (11. Dezember 2011)

2013 erst?

NEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEIIIIIIIIIIIIN!

Naja,gut Ding braucht Weile.


----------



## Cornholio04 (11. Dezember 2011)

Man oh man, EA lässts aber ganz schön krachen! Ein Strategiespiel in der FB-Engine2 - da ist das Gerücht um Dragon Age 3 in der selbigen wohl wahr.
Für mich ist diese Enthüllung auf jeden Fall die Ankündigung des Jahres. Generals war im Multiplayer ne Bombe. Ich kanns kaum erwarten bald wieder den Leuten gepflegte Selbstmörder und SCUD-Raketen um die Ohren zu hauen  - das wird grandios!

Grüße

Corni


----------



## conaly (11. Dezember 2011)

Very nice!! Ich schließ mich an, Ankündigung des Jahres! Eine intelligentere Story als im ersten Teil ist natürlich auch nicht verkehrt^^

Etwas befremdlich find ich die schon veröffentlichten Systemvoraussetzungen, obwohl es noch mehr als ein Jahr bis zum Release ist. Aber gut, wenn die Frostbite 2 aktuell sehr gut läuft und man nicht zu viel an der rumschraubt ist es eigentlich ganz plausibel


----------



## terminator321 (11. Dezember 2011)

richtig nice


----------



## Malifurion (11. Dezember 2011)

Bioware und C&C? Omg. Das hätte ich niemals für möglich gehalten. Ich hätte lieber Dragon Age 3 gesehen.


----------



## z3ro22 (11. Dezember 2011)

habe ich euch schon vor 3 wochen gesagt aber irgendwie hört mir nie einer zu ^^,

allerdings weiß ich nicht wie das mit den basen bau gelöst wird,aber ich glaube es wird so gemacht ,das soweit ich weiß einmal modi mit basen bau einmal ohne was eine gute strategie wäre. wenn ich mehr weiß sage ich euch bescheid


----------



## Alex0815 (11. Dezember 2011)

Na da bin ich mal gespannt, was das wird... hoffentlich nicht so ein Konsolen-Strategiespiel 
Und hoff der Basisbau wird ähnlich gut wie bei C&C Generals (gute Verteidigungstürme etc.)


----------



## Rimy (11. Dezember 2011)

Hui da bin ich mal gespannt  Auf dem zweiten Bild sieht man ja schon ne menge! Da sieht man sogar eine Basis mit Kaserne und Waffenfabrik und ein 3. Gebäude wird gebaut und ein Humvee steht da auch. Die krönung ist aber die Mauer die darum ist  hoffentlich nicht nur ein zierelemt im Singelplayer.


----------



## Gr1zzzzly (11. Dezember 2011)

Alex0815 schrieb:


> Na da bin ich mal gespannt, was das wird... hoffentlich nicht so ein Konsolen-Strategiespiel
> Und hoff der Basisbau wird ähnlich gut wie bei C&C Generals (gute Verteidigungstürme etc.)


 
"Sie entwickeln für PC only, da sie sich auf diese Weise am besten auf die Wurzeln von C&C zurückbesinnen und das Franchise wieder als als führende Marke im RTS Sektor etablieren können."

Nix da Konsolen, ist auch gut so RTS gehört doch eindeutig auf die PC Seite, so wie alle anderen Genres


----------



## WarStorm (11. Dezember 2011)

2013 ??? Sooo lange noch ???


----------



## Faenwulf (11. Dezember 2011)

Ein Wort dafür....SAUGEIL !!!! *oink*


----------



## z3ro22 (11. Dezember 2011)

ja 2013 haben wir alle also noch zeit ^^,

wie gesagt ich denke mal die erklärung der moddi erklärt auch meine theorie.

basen kampf wie man ihn kennt und auch was wie bei c&c 4 so kann man ein extremes potential rausholen und viele leute werben.

ich tippe drauf es wird ein gutes spiel und gleich gehts mit den ideen wie bei generals. addon mit erweiterung von gewissen fahrzeugen pro land auf 3 fraktion verteilt.

bis jetzt hatte ich recht *angeberisch guck*

dann bau ich mal an meiner skyrim mod weiter.


----------



## Mooff (11. Dezember 2011)

Yeah for 2013. Endlich mal lange Entwicklungszeit für einen CnC Titel. Damits gut werden soll.

Auf www.uf-news.de gibts schon die ersten deutschen Übersetzungen/Zusammenfassungen zu Interviews und alle Infos werden dort gesammelt.

Übersicht und Trailer


----------



## z3ro22 (11. Dezember 2011)

das mit dem ingame footgae daran bin ich aber noch gespannt,aber ich würde sagen ja es ist ingame.


----------



## z3ro22 (11. Dezember 2011)

Über ein neues DUNE würde ich mich auch total freuen. das spice muss fliesen 

spiele einmal im jahr immer einmal Emperor - Schlacht um Dune durch. das mit der frostbite engine ahrrr sabbbbber ^^


----------



## leckmuschel (11. Dezember 2011)

2013


----------



## Razorlight (11. Dezember 2011)

YEAH richtig geil

Generals 2 und dann auch noch von Bioware


----------



## Zocker4ever (11. Dezember 2011)

naja, als langjähriger CnC Fan bin ich immer noch kritisch...
EA hat einfach in den letzten Games zu viel versaut.

Übrigens so zur Info, das ist nicht das Bioware, das auch an Mass Effect 3 arbeitet, sondern ein neu gegründetetes Studio, was anfangs noch Victory Games hieß und jetzt (vermutlich aus Marketing mäßigen Gründen) zu Bioware Victory umbenannt wurd.


----------



## Throgon (11. Dezember 2011)

Das wird das erste Spiel, welches ich mir von "Bioware" nicht kaufen werde. Finde es schade, das EA sein Spitzenstudio bzw. dessen Namen jetzt dazu einsetzt um damit mehr Spiel zu verkaufen und zusätzlich den guten Ruf von Bioware in den Sand setzt, falls das Spiel nichts wird.


----------



## z3ro22 (11. Dezember 2011)

@Zocker4ever  keine agnst es sind die richitgen leute am richtigen platz.

ich hoffe nur das sie den netzcode hinnbekommen.


----------



## -DILLIGAD- (11. Dezember 2011)

Solange es an Spyrigin gekoppelt ist, kann es von Westwood höchstselbst sein, es bliebe im Regal stehen...

Und Bioware soll mal lieber DA3 bringen, anstatt im RTS-Genre zu wildern.


----------



## MisterCritics (11. Dezember 2011)

Ich hoffe dass das Spiel nicht zu futuristisch wird. Sprich das die Einheiten etc viel zuweit aus der Zukunft hergeholt werden.

Und wehe Origin ist wieder pflicht!


----------



## Provyder (11. Dezember 2011)

Der Trailer ist mal wieder einfach nur für den eigenen Aktienkurs gut.

Aber EA hat C&C bisher so maßlos zerstört, dass es eigentlich nur noch gut werden kann. Vorausgesetzt es gibt keinen Kopierschutz.


----------



## Fraggerick (11. Dezember 2011)

hm :-/ komsiche schwebende gunships 

ich hasse die gdi/nod kacke... warum können die nicht bei dem top setting von generals bleiben? was kommt als nächstes, tiberium und walker? 

da bleibt dann im schlimmsten fall nur zu hoffen das es fleißige modder gibt *seufz*


----------



## Basshinzu (11. Dezember 2011)

Throgon schrieb:


> Das wird das erste Spiel, welches ich mir von "Bioware" nicht kaufen werde. Finde es schade, das EA sein Spitzenstudio bzw. dessen Namen jetzt dazu einsetzt um damit mehr Spiel zu verkaufen und zusätzlich den guten Ruf von Bioware in den Sand setzt, falls das Spiel nichts wird.


 ich finde es eher schade, dass EA die C&C reihe in den sand gesetzt hat.


----------



## z3ro22 (11. Dezember 2011)

@-DILLIGAD- du da arbeiten mehr leute da3 ist ein ganz andere team nap


----------



## z3ro22 (11. Dezember 2011)

@Fraggerick bist du bissl auf drogen was hat das mit gdi zutun?


----------



## Pseudo4aktiv (11. Dezember 2011)

Hey, habe das letzte C&C nicht gezockt, könnt ihr mir sagen was ihr meint das EA, die reihe in den sand gesetzt hat? was war so bescheiden?
lg und danke im vorraus


----------



## Fraggerick (11. Dezember 2011)

z3ro22 schrieb:


> @Fraggerick bist du bissl auf drogen was hat das mit gdi zutun?


 
die flugmobile erinnern mich etwas zu viel an orcas und etwas zu wenig an das hier und jetzt...


----------



## z3ro22 (11. Dezember 2011)

@Fraggerick diese art von flugmodell gibt es doch auch schon jetzt als prototyp(nur kleiner) das ist das nurflügler prinzip.


----------



## Ichpennhalb (11. Dezember 2011)

Ich bin auf der ersten Blick, wie Fraggerick, leicht enttäuscht. Das tolle an Generäle fand ich eben das, dass man aktuelle Fahrzeuge usw. verwendet hat, "aktuelles/reales" Zeug eben.

Die neue Flugeinheit zb. ist mir dann schon wieder zu futuristisch (Orcastyle halt), aber mal sehen wie es wird


----------



## z3ro22 (11. Dezember 2011)

bafasst euch beide mal bisschen mit den neuen waffensystemen danke ^^, dann sehr ihr soweit hergeholt ist das nicht.


----------



## MrMan (11. Dezember 2011)

Ich wage mal zu behaupten, dass Generals 2 nur den Namen und eventuell ein paar Einheiten mit Teil 1 gemein haben wird. BioWare macht (und das ganz gut eigentlich  ) Story-Spiele. Teil 1 hatte nicht wirklich eine "Story". Ich könnte mir vorstellen, das man bei EA einen Neustart des C&C-Franchises versuchen will und jetzt anfängt Geschichten zu erzählen, so wie es die alten Tiberium-Teile getan haben. Der Aufwand, den sie betreiben, ist schon beachtlich eigentlich. Die Community wurde bisher nicht so in die Entwicklung von C&C-Teilen eingebunden, wie das bei Generals2 jetzt der Fall ist.

Wenn ich mir die Szenen anschaue, in denen man Basis und Einheiten sieht, so haben die Hubschrauber doch eine gewisse Ähnlichkeit mit den Orcas aus dem Tiberium-Universum, was eventuell auch darauf hindeuten könnte, dass man früher oder später die beiden Universen Generals und Tiberium zusammenführen wird.

Nach C&C4 sind meine Erwartungen allerdings so niedrig, dass ich einfach die weitere Entwicklung beobachte und hoffe, dass BioWare weiter Qualitätsarbeit abliefern will und sich nicht nur auf seinem Namen ausruht. Außerdem hoffe ich, dass man nur die fähigen Leute aus dem ehemaligen C&C-Entwickler-Team übernommen hat und alles was an C&C4 Schuld war möglichst nicht an Generals2 arbeiten lässt.


----------



## Sven0815 (11. Dezember 2011)

Also ich finde da fehlt noch nen Abstimmpunkt: "EA hat nur irgendeinem neuen 08/15-Studio den Bioware-Werbestempel aufgedrückt, weil nach den letzten Teilen der Name C&C mittlerweile selbst den letzten C&C-Hardcorefanboy schreiend davonlaufen lässt".
Ist doch nur Promo mit dem "Bioware" im Namen, hinterher ist´s wieder an Origin gebunden, kost 60 Flocken und ist nicht mehr als nen Grafikblender. Sequenzen, Missionen und Balancing vom Schlage eines Starcraft bekommt EA in hundert Jahren nicht hin, selbst wenn sie ihr Studio die Bioware-Blizzard-Rockstar-Ubergroup nennen..


----------



## NinjaWursti (11. Dezember 2011)

EA= Origins = lass ich bleiben (BF3 wird mein einziges Origins Spiel bleiben)

Und dann heisst Frostbite 2 für mich ab jetzt blasse Farben und absolut überbelichtet.


----------



## Orthus (11. Dezember 2011)

Sven0815 schrieb:


> Also ich finde da fehlt noch nen Abstimmpunkt: "EA hat nur irgendeinem neuen 08/15-Studio den Bioware-Werbestempel aufgedrückt, weil nach den letzten Teilen der Name C&C mittlerweile selbst den letzten C&C-Hardcorefanboy schreiend davonlaufen lässt".
> Ist doch nur Promo mit dem "Bioware" im Namen, hinterher ist´s wieder an Origin gebunden, kost 60 Flocken und ist nicht mehr als nen Grafikblender. Sequenzen, Missionen und Balancing vom Schlage eines Starcraft bekommt EA in hundert Jahren nicht hin, selbst wenn sie ihr Studio die Bioware-Blizzard-Rockstar-Ubergroup nennen..


 
Wo kann man solche Kristallkugeln eig kaufen? Möchte auch die Zukunft vorhersagen können.


----------



## Zocker4ever (11. Dezember 2011)

Bite... bitte, bitte, bitte PCGames Redaktion. Erwähnt, dass das nicht das Kanada Bioware Studio ist, sonst werden noch falsche hoffnungen geweckt -.-

Grundsätzlich ist es immer noch EALA (cnc3, RA3, cnc4), nur hat das Kind jetzt einen anderen Namen und anderes Personal.

Übrigens: "powered by Origin"

Have a nice day.


----------



## Sven0815 (11. Dezember 2011)

Orthus schrieb:


> Wo kann man solche Kristallkugeln eig kaufen? Möchte auch die Zukunft vorhersagen können.


 
Wenn du 10x CDU gewählt hast und es kam jedesmal Mist bei raus, sagst du doch beim 11ten mal auch nicht man kann es nicht wissen.. es ist EA, es ist ein EA Studio (mit Bioware-Aufkleber), entsprechend erwarte ich auch ein EA Game - und davon war in den letzten 5 Jahren kein Strategiespiel auch nur annährend konkurrenzfähig.


----------



## UrielOWA (11. Dezember 2011)

interessant siehts aus und versprechen kann man viel.
ich warte lieber ab bis 2013, auch wenns noch etwas länger ist.
weil grafik und gerede ist bekanntlich nicht alles.


----------



## BKA4Free (11. Dezember 2011)

SInd die eigentlich Doof?? warum den die FUTURE settings??Haben sie doch schon manigfalltig!! 
NAJA unintresant-lieber AKTUELLES setting...


----------



## Oximoron12345 (11. Dezember 2011)

Sehr sehr geil, Generals war seinerzeit SUPER! 

Tiberium Wars war der letzte Teil den ich mir gekauft hatte, der war auch ok 

Solang sie Generals schön aufleben lassen hab ich große Hoffung. Schlimmer als der letzte Schrott-Teil kann es eh bald nimmer werden. Und Bioware bietet meiner Ansicht nach immer gute Qualität....


----------



## z3ro22 (11. Dezember 2011)

So jetzt mal zum thema ihr seht ein video und geht gleich von zukunfts setting aus ? 

wusste nicht das das heute anders ist.

1:die hinteren fahrzeuge haben wohl kaum was futuristisches an sich...
2:die ander fraktion sind amis mit einem panzer der dem des paladin fast gleich sieht.
3:diese drohnen flieger gibt es heute shcon nur kleiner was hat das bitte mit futuristisch zutun?

SEIT ihr alle im kaltenkrieg hängen geblieben?? guckt euch mal bitte die heutige technik an,das geht von hyperschall waffen bis zu impuls waffen.

die amis besitzen mit sicherheit HPMS
und zum them hyperschallwaffe die erproben sie shcon seit jahren.
dazu kommt noch das erst vor kurzen ein neues stück der usa prei gegeben wurde.

http://www.golem.de/1102/81260.html

http://www.welt.de/politik/ausland/article13723511/US-Superbombe-fliegt-fuenf-Mal-schneller-als-der-Schall.html

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4jj2Tb0i4kM

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2AZe8jOuGpo

http://www.welt.de/politik/article1033184/US_Militaer_testet_Prototyp_fuer_Laserwaffen.html

das nur mal angeschnitten.


----------



## Emke (11. Dezember 2011)

Oh man hoffentlich verhunzt EA/Bioware nicht die Generals und Red Alert Serie...


----------



## Fraggerick (11. Dezember 2011)

wären das vtols, dann würde ich ja garnichts sagen, aber es sind halt orkas. fehlt nurnoch, das irgendwo ein kirov auftaucht 

naja, noch 2 jahre zeit, bis dahin kann ja noch viel passieren.


----------



## z3ro22 (11. Dezember 2011)

da bekommt man plaxk was an einem orka so futuristisch sein soll...


----------



## Peter23 (11. Dezember 2011)

2013?
Oh weh, das ist noch lange hin.


----------



## Peter23 (11. Dezember 2011)

-DILLIGAD- schrieb:


> Solange es an Spyrigin gekoppelt ist, kann es von Westwood höchstselbst sein, es bliebe im Regal stehen...
> 
> Und Bioware soll mal lieber DA3 bringen, anstatt im RTS-Genre zu wildern.


 
Über das Thema wird sich in zwei Jahren keiner mehr aufregen. Das garantiere ich dir.


----------



## Dancinator (11. Dezember 2011)

Bei Anforderungen ( Tastatur + Maus )

Wer hat heut zu tage noch sowas  ?

Ist doch klar das sowas dazu gehört für pc oder?


----------



## DrProof (11. Dezember 2011)

lasst es doch in ruhe !!!!


----------



## BKA4Free (11. Dezember 2011)

100 % sowas wie HOMEFRONT oder post Apokalyptisch-würg...


----------



## Mooff (11. Dezember 2011)

5ter CnC Podcast vom United-Forum - Natürlich über Generals2 und den Trailer

United-Forum - United Forum Podcast 5 | C&C Generals 2 Ankündigung


Traileranalyse, was genau man sieht von Kasian (in englisch) -- bei vielen Kommentaren, Wünschen und Likes gibt es die deutsche Version bestimmt schneller.  
C&C: Generals 2 Debut Trailer Analysis English - YouTube


----------



## Shadow_Man (11. Dezember 2011)

Malifurion schrieb:


> Bioware und C&C? Omg. Das hätte ich niemals für möglich gehalten. Ich hätte lieber Dragon Age 3 gesehen.


 
Das ist doch nicht das gleiche Studio, welches die Rollenspiele macht  EA ist doch schon seit einiger Zeit dabei, einigen seiner (alten) Studios den Namen Bioware einfach zu verpassen, wahrscheinlich weil das besser zieht.
Das Studio hier wurde im Februar von EA gegründet, hieß erst Victory Games Studios und wurde jetzt in Bioware Victory umbenannt.


----------



## JackTheDipper (11. Dezember 2011)

2013?
Dann interessierts mich bis ende 2012 nicht.

Finde es doof wenn Spiele schon Jahre vorher angekündigt werden und dann erstmal alles in Trailers gespoilert wird.
Früher wars noch Cool neue Einheiten im Spiel zu finden, jetzt kennt man bereits immer schon alle aus eben diesen Trailers .


----------



## z3ro22 (11. Dezember 2011)

sehe ich aus so ist lange hinn als märz 2013 dabei bin ich mir sicher.


----------



## powermax90 (11. Dezember 2011)

ahm @JackTheDipper,

du hast also alle Einheiten in diesem 30 Sekunden "trailer", kann man eig. garnicht so nennen, gesehen? Und das ist bei guten Spielen(serien) so, dass sie sogar manchmal noch früher angekündigt werden oft sogar 3 oder 4 jahre vorher z.B. Diablo 3 2008 angekündigt und 2012 kommts raus.

Und trailer gab es schon immer... und wäre ja auch unlogisch im Trailer was zu zeigen was im spiel garnicht vorhanden ist *lol*

versteh gerade deine Aufregung nicht^^


----------



## powermax90 (11. Dezember 2011)

gerade weiter unten gelesen... wenn es NUR mit Origin kommt dann entweder garnicht kaufen oder halt auf anderem wege (ihr wisst schon) 
Aber ausspioniererei muss einfach abgelehnt und bestraft werden!


----------



## getier (12. Dezember 2011)

powermax90 schrieb:


> ahm @JackTheDipper,
> 
> du hast also alle Einheiten in diesem 30 Sekunden "trailer", kann man eig. garnicht so nennen, gesehen? Und das ist bei guten Spielen(serien) so, dass sie sogar manchmal noch früher angekündigt werden oft sogar 3 oder 4 jahre vorher z.B. Diablo 3 2008 angekündigt und 2012 kommts raus.
> 
> ...


 
das liegt daran das du seinen post offenbar nicht verstanden hast.

wenn die jetzt schon den ersten trailer zeigen folgen bis 2013, 400 weitere bei denen man unweigerlich irgend wann alles gesehen haben wird. diablo 3 für sich zeigt so weit mir bekannt ist auch sehr viel auf der eigenen hompage wie monster, charaktere, map, story, filmchen... also man hat so gut wie jeden bis jetzt veröffenltichten charakter in einer interaktion gesehen wenn man sich dafür interessiert.


----------



## KabraxisObliv (12. Dezember 2011)

"Bioware", mehr muss man zur Umfrage gar nicht sagen.
BioWare hat mit dem Studio das C&C macht doch quasi nichts am Hut?


----------



## z3ro22 (12. Dezember 2011)

man ihr seit alle so schlau oder ? unterhaltett euch doch mal selber mit den entwicklern,das kann doch nciht so schwer sein sind auch nur menschen.


----------



## Morathi (12. Dezember 2011)

Das Spiel soll 2013 rauskommen, richtig? Und die veröffentlichen jetzt die Systemanforderungen? Ich bin da etwas skeptisch...


----------



## kornhill (12. Dezember 2011)

Sind die Einheiten im Trailer nich eher aus einem anderem C&C als aus Generals? Warum nennen sie es Generals2 wenn sie die Einheiten aus anderen C&C verwenden? Ah.. Generals war der beliebteste, deshalb wird der Name "verwendet". Ich bin sehr skeptisch. Zumal zu nem gutem RTS ein bischen mehr dazugehört als C&C draufzuschreiben und ne gute Grafik zu liefern. Vieleicht bekommen wir ja spawnende Gegner wie in Dragon Age 2.....


----------



## kRaNkEsKiNd (12. Dezember 2011)

eigentlich könnte ich recht viel schreiben, aber beginnen möchte ich mit: www.seitseid.de - das würde hier vielen Leuten echt helfen. Ansonsten sollte man vielleicht bis 2013 warten mit der Kritik? - Das ist ja als würde man Filme anhand des Teasers beurteilen. Ist doch super - wir wissen, dass ein Generals 2 kommt - wie es wird, sehen wir dann. PC Games wird es ja sicher testen - und danach könnt Ihr alle noch Euren Blutdruck ruinieren und Euch über Dinge aufregen, bei denen Euch keiner zwingt sie zu benutzen / zu kaufen. Oh man, -


----------



## Angeldust (12. Dezember 2011)

Ziemlich lächerlich was hier einige schreiben.

- es wird sich aufgeregt, dass das Spiel erst in 2013 erscheint... im selben Satz wird BW / EA vorgeworfen sie rushen all ihre Spiele wie DA2... sie sind also quasi Kommunistennazis (im übertragenen Sinne...) (P.s. TOR wurde auch voll gerushed und ME3 erst... das kam viel zu schnell)
- Man solle die RA Serie nicht verhunzen? Da gibts nix mehr zu verhunzen... der Zug ist abgefahren...
- Systemanforderungen zu früh bekannt gegegeben... hm es sit die selbe Engine wie in BF3... es könnte also die selbe Hardware gebraucht werden... scheiß EA, scheiß BW... die wollen uns sicher verarschen 

Am Ende sind hier einige DAO-Fanboys angesäuert, weil DA2 nicht so gut war wie DAO (war es auch nicht, aber deswegen war es immer noch nicht mies oder sonstwas... es war einfach nur solide Kost und für BW Verhältnisse recht blass)...

Und deswegen ist nun ME3 Mist... omg, da gibts Multiplayer... und uhhhh... auf der Konsole kann ich Kinect benutzen... das ja wirklich schlimm, weil jeder hat das fertige Spiel schon gespielt und kann beurteilen, dass deswegen der Singleplayer Mist ist...

Und Gott bewahre TOR ist ja irgendwie wie WoW... wie können die das nur machen... WoW ist doch Actigreed... der andere gar böse schreckliche Verein

Und nun kommt eine Ankündigung von C&C und sofort: DA2 war scheiße, ME3 ist scheiße... die Pfosten entwicklen nicht das Spiel was ich will.. ICH ICH ICH... die Krönung der Schöpfung bin ICH... und ich will BG 3 und JE 2... und die bösen bösen bösen machen das nicht...

BW ist scheiße und EA ist die Wurzel ales bösen... und warum: Ja Origin und Spielepässe, wenn gar nichts mehr hilft, dann hauen wir den Müll in die Runde um irgendwelche sinnfreien Standpunkte zu untermauern...

Und nun weil alle doof sind (besonders die von EA und BW) wählen wir die Piratenpartei... die werdens denen geben


----------



## Briareos (12. Dezember 2011)

@Angeldust
*sign*

Entschuldigt, das ich nicht mehr zum Thema schreiben kann, aber ich war noch nie ein Fan irgendeines C&C. Aber ich musste mich einfach durch die Kommentare hangeln, bei all den "herrlichen" Dingen, die manch einer hier äußert. Aber ich mach jetzt Platz für den nächsten, der auf Grundlage eines 30-sekündigen Ankündigungsvideo der Meinung ist, schon alles über das Endprodukt zu wissen.


----------



## MrBigX (12. Dezember 2011)

20 GB wollen die auf der Platte haben? Alter Schwede ...


----------



## Peter23 (12. Dezember 2011)

MrBigX schrieb:


> 20 GB wollen die auf der Platte haben? Alter Schwede ...


 
Meinst du das wird 2013 irgendwie ungewöhnlich sein?


----------



## Peter23 (12. Dezember 2011)

Peter23 schrieb:


> Meinst du das wird 2013 irgendwie ungewöhnlich sein?


 

Left 4 Dead verbraucht bei mir 15 GB auf der Platte (was mich gerade selbst wundert)


----------



## Peter23 (12. Dezember 2011)

Peter23 schrieb:


> Meinst du das wird 2013 irgendwie ungewöhnlich sein?


 


Für die Installation wird oft mehr gebraucht als später dauerhaft gebraucht wird.


----------



## TraxXxtor (12. Dezember 2011)

20 gb klingt viel... schaut euch hd filme an da haben manche auch ne unglaubliche größe und es din nur filme... und für die heutige zeit wo 1 tb oder mehr standart sind fallen 20 gb auch nicht auf.....


----------



## MrBigX (13. Dezember 2011)

TraxXxtor schrieb:


> 20 gb klingt viel... schaut euch hd filme an da haben manche auch ne unglaubliche größe und es din nur filme... und für die heutige zeit wo 1 tb oder mehr standart sind fallen 20 gb auch nicht auf.....


Nicht in Laptops. Insbesondere nicht mit SSDs.

Obwohl es zumindest für Desktops das gibt:
http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00...rd_t=201&pf_rd_p=471061493&pf_rd_i=B003EEMIHW


----------



## UrielOWA (13. Dezember 2011)

Angeldust schrieb:


> Ziemlich lächerlich was hier einige schreiben.
> 
> - es wird sich aufgeregt, dass das Spiel erst in 2013 erscheint... im selben Satz wird BW / EA vorgeworfen sie rushen all ihre Spiele wie DA2... sie sind also quasi Kommunistennazis (im übertragenen Sinne...) (P.s. TOR wurde auch voll gerushed und ME3 erst... das kam viel zu schnell)
> - Man solle die RA Serie nicht verhunzen? Da gibts nix mehr zu verhunzen... der Zug ist abgefahren...
> ...


 

/sign

nothing more to say


----------



## z3ro22 (13. Dezember 2011)

2013 LEUTE KOMMT MAL RUNTER


----------



## Thrallsknight (13. Dezember 2011)

Meine Meinung ist, dass Bioware die Chance und das Talent hat ein gutes Spiel abzuliefern, aber es wird sicher kein Meilenstein in der RTS-Geschichte, da haben sie vermutlich zu wenig Erfahrung. Das waren die letzten C&C-Teile aber auch nicht!


----------



## Shadow_Man (13. Dezember 2011)

MrBigX schrieb:


> 20 GB wollen die auf der Platte haben? Alter Schwede ...


 
Bei Age of Conan brauchte man damals rund 30 GB.  Ist ja mittlerweile aber nicht mehr viel, hat doch bald jeder mind. 1 TB Festplatte im PC und in 2 Jahren wird man noch mehr haben.


----------



## DarthDevil (13. Dezember 2011)

zumindest lassen sie sich mal endlich ausreichend zeit für die entwicklung. inwiefern bioware ein gutes rts machen kann muss sich wohl noch zeigen, muss ja nichts heißen das sie da keine erfahrung haben. auf jeden fall hab ich bei bioware die hoffnung das endlich mal wieder sehenswerte zwischensequenzen und ne vernünftige story kommen, interessante videos gabs da ja schon seit feuersturm nicht mehr(interessanterweise das erste c&c das vollständig unter führung von ea entstanden ist....) - das war meiner meinung nach schließlich die größte schwäche von generals 1.

schlechter als c&c4 kann es ja kaum werden, bleibt nur zu hoffen das sich bis 2013 der unsinn mit origin erübrigt, auch wenn ich da wenig hoffnung hab.


----------



## Muckimann (14. Dezember 2011)

Normal dass der Trailer ab Sekunde 14 nur noch n schwarzes Bild zeigt und Sound noch bis zum Ende durchläuft?


----------



## syprix (14. Dezember 2011)

Ich hoffe das es so cool wird wie Company of Heroes. Wäre toll wieder so ein Spiel spielen zu können wo die Truppen Häuser nutzen können um sich zu verschanzen und wo man diese aber auch mit einem Tank zerstören könnte...


----------



## Fessy (16. Dezember 2011)

Das ist die letzte Chance von EA das beste Strategie Spiel auf dem Markt zu bringen - wenn sie das wieder verhaun ist die C&C Reihe komplett zerstört. Siehe die letzten Titeln der C&C SAGA.  Command & Conquer Generals war das beste Game ever - von der C&C Reihe !!!!!! Leider bis zum Schluß mit ein paar Bugs wie von EA gewöhnt!
Also bitte mit Strategischen Tiefgang :cool:


----------



## Fresh1981 (19. Dezember 2011)

Bin erstmal Skeptisch sage nur "Dragon Age 2" grauenhaft!Daran ändert auch Frostbite nichts!


----------



## matze214 (20. Dezember 2011)

Muckimann schrieb:


> Normal dass der Trailer ab Sekunde 14 nur noch n schwarzes Bild zeigt und Sound noch bis zum Ende durchläuft?


 
xD eigentlich nicht da hat pcgames was verkackt ^^ das erste läuft viel zu schnell und mit dem sound asynchron und dann ist der trailer vorbei aber der sound nicht


----------



## Dentagad (22. Dezember 2011)

Bin zwar Westwood Fan aber das verfolge ich aufjedenfall weiter. Ich mein wenn es jemand mit Blizzard aufnehmen kann dann Bioware!


----------



## Batze (24. Dezember 2011)

Zocker4ever schrieb:


> naja, als langjähriger CnC Fan bin ich immer noch kritisch...
> EA hat einfach in den letzten Games zu viel versaut.
> 
> .



Unterschreib


----------



## Homeboy25 (25. Dezember 2011)

"Command & Conquer Generals 2: System-Anforderungen, Bilder und Trailer - Spieler sind teils skeptisch"

Toll nur, das die angelbichen Bilder mit dem alten Generäle vermischt sind.

ich will BILDER von dem Game sehen wenn man es schon erwähnt und nicht von alten Games.

in letzter zeit macht PC Games mir zuviel quatsch.
hab mein abo schon gekündigt und das nach all den Jahren.
Aber in letzter Zeit gefallen mir in dem Heft sowie onmline die Berichte nicht mehr.
Es wird zwar viel berichtet, was toll ist, aber das nützt nichts wenn die Berichte nicht mehr gut sind.

Simulationen werden durch den dreck gezogen die spielspaß bringen.
Es werden dinge angesprochen oder überschirft verfasst die dann im bericht kaum angesporchen werden. etc etc pp.


----------



## CyrionXS (28. Dezember 2011)

> Bin zwar Westwood Fan aber das verfolge ich aufjedenfall weiter. Ich mein wenn es jemand mit Blizzard aufnehmen kann dann Bioware!



Wie sollte ein Studio, das erst in Bioware Victory umbenannt wurde,*( also eigentlich rein gar nichts mit Bioware zu tun hat * *)*, ein besseres Spiel abliefern als Blizz, das seit über einem Jahrzehnt Strategiehits nacheinander produziert.
Versteh mich nicht falsch, ich reihe bis heute C&C 1 , 2 und Redalert in Selbe Riege wie Starcraft ein, aber Westwood gibt es eben nicht mehr ( oder nur teils in Petroglyph ) und dort schaffen sie es einfach nicht eine neue stylische Marke hochzuzüchten.

Ansonsten hat Bioware was genau mit Strategiespielen am hut?...
Da können wir John Carmack auch gleich an The Elder Scrolls 6 ranlassen


----------



## Grand-Canon (28. Dezember 2011)

auch wenn ich der meinung bin, das seit dem ende von westwood die eit von C&C abgelaufen ist setzte ich alle hoffnung in biware victory, wohl die definitiv letzte chance C&C zu retten, denn EA hats versaut. aber vileicht blüht die serie mit bioware victory wieder au...(grosser optimismus)..ich drück die daumen!


----------



## man1ac (28. Dezember 2011)

Bei Mindestanforderungen fehlt  noch "ORIGIN"!

LEIDER

Denn da hat ja auch EA seine Wxixpfoten im Spiel.


----------



## Litusail (29. Dezember 2011)

Warum, reicht Vista denn nicht?


----------

